# Q on foaming bottles and LS



## Obsidian (Mar 8, 2020)

When making LS for use in foaming bottles, is it as simple as diluting the paste down to a watery consistency?


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 8, 2020)

I haven't used my LS in foamer bottles, but from what others have said, yes, you're right -- dilute until the product foams properly. My recollection of discussions about this is the soap ends up pretty watery.


----------



## Obsidian (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks DeeAnna. I expected it to be very watery, the liquid in the bottles now is.

Once I empty a bottle, I'll experiment with the liquid soap I have now. I tend to use way too much LS, thinking foam will help with that.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes Obsidian, it has to be very watered down. Sorry, I do not remember the percentage, but just keep diluting until you get it to produce a nice foam.


----------



## Misschief (Mar 8, 2020)

I use it in a foamer bottle and there's a line on the bottle for the soap base, approximately 1". The rest is water.


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 8, 2020)

Not all foamer bottles come with that line, I know mine do not


----------



## Misschief (Mar 8, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Not all foamer bottles come with that line, I know mine do not


I know. I have one foamer bottle that does and another that doesn't.


----------



## amd (Mar 9, 2020)

I can't dilute my liquid soap to save my life. It's either gooey paste or water. The boys prefer liquid soap at their bathroom sink (the fact that they wash their hands is a win so I won't ask why they discriminate against my lovely bar soaps), so I use my LS in a foamer bottle for them. I dilute to a water consistency, fill about 1/8 of the bottle with LS and the rest with water. Best hand soap ever.


----------



## Anstarx (Mar 12, 2020)

I use my LS in foamer bottle for dish washing all the time. It's easier to use.
I make 100% CO LS and use a 1:2 soap to water ratio. It doesn't have to be very precise tho you can just eyeball it. It's a very watery consistency and foam nicely.


----------



## Susie (Mar 14, 2020)

I don't have any magic numbers for y'all.  But if you are using IrishLass' recipe for liquid glycerin soap, I dilute the paste with the 1 part paste to 0.75 parts water she recommends.  Then I dilute that with 1.5 parts water, it dilutes perfectly for my foamer bottles.  I know this by heart because I send the paste or bring the first dilution to my kids.  And they have to do the final dilution themselves.  So, Mama tested and tested to get it perfect every time.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 12, 2020)

I just put a couple tablespoons of paste in an old BBW bottle and filled with hot water. Now that I've shaken it to dissolve the late, I'm about to try it. Based on how it looks, I bet it's about twice as soapy as it should be.

ETA: Nope it worked. Cloudy, but it smells good and isn't drying. It's from a vat of paste I've had sitting around for two years - I don't even know what it is, lol.


----------



## Susie (May 13, 2020)

I just diluted a tub of "who knows what" kind of soap paste (need to label EVERY TIME, Susie!) with a bag of known LGS to make a double batch.  
I am just using up the paste I have before ordering more KOH and making more with my daughter, who doesn't actually know that she is about to have that lesson.  She is on a "learn how to do everything that I might need in the future" kick so that she doesn't go broke paying repairmen.  I happen to think that making soap is something she may need in the future.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 13, 2020)

My 100% coconut oil, 50/50 lard & PKO, and Dr. Bronner's Dupe LS are all diluted at a ratio of
40% soap to 60% water. When ready to make Foamer Soap with any one of them, the ratio is 1 soap to 3 waters. Since my foamers hold 8-8.5 ounces, that's 2 oz. soap plus 6 oz water. I make up 32 oz. at a time and store the refill under the kitchen or bath sink. Re-purposed 32 oz. Isopropyl Alcohol bottles work well for that because of their compact size.






Okay, so that's an Essential Depot re-purposed NaOH container. LOL That works too! I use waterproof lables with the recipe on it so I can remember what to do.   When empty, the containers go through the dishwasher and come out looking as good as new! The hand-written bit below the label is  where I make a note of the EO blend or FO I used.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Carl (May 16, 2020)

I make liquid soap similar to some of the methods that you will find floating around on this site.  I try to use exactly enough water to dilute all the paste.  At the end I'm only putting about 1 ounce in at a time.  When I get to the point where all the paste is dissolved, I like to think of this as my BASE liquid soap.  I like to think of it as my version of Brommer's.  It is still highly concentrated.  But I think this BASE liquid soap can then be transformed into other products such as shower gel, foamers, hand soap, etc.

When I fill my foamers I try to use 25% of my LS Base and 75% Water seems to work well for me.


----------

